# Why is he screeching????



## Asrais (Dec 21, 2010)

Alfie begs to be let out, then when I take him out he screeches. I bring him in to the study, where he can have free run of the place, he's happy for a few min, then he starts screeching. I think he has a thing for my keyboard, he sits on it and screeches. I put him back in the cage and give him a treat, he screeches even while he takes his treat!

In between screeching he's normal and content, he's learning his clicker training well, though he'll do nothing while he's screeching.

He gets 12 hours undisturbed sleep every night in a room with a blackout blind. I've started changing his food (seeds to pellets), but he doesn't seem to have a problem with it. He doesn't have any contact with the cats and he's too young for it to be hormonal. 

What do I do? Does he hate me? The behaviour started before we cut his nails, so he's just sulking. Sometimes when he is screeching, he'll put his head between my fingers - I'm guessing looking for scritches, but he'll continue screeching all along, whether I ignore him or not.

Help:blink:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

something new in the environment might be scaring him. could be a new shirt, photo, plant who knows...


----------



## Asrais (Dec 21, 2010)

Nothing has changed since he's been here that I know of. 

What do I do? Do I ignore him, or respond?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would ignore for now. see if that helps. 

dally screamed too and wouldnt stop when i'd leave the room. so i got tsuka and she doesnt do it as much anymore.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

What sort of screeching is it? It may be baby crying for attention or food if he is young. does it sound like this?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh man, dally did that lol FOR ATTENTION


----------



## Asrais (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not sure it its the same noise, it seems louder when Alfie does it, but similar. He does it even when there is food around, so I defo think its for attention. I've been working on distracting him, ignoring the screeching and talking/ rewarding when he is making normal, less dinosaur type noises and he's getting a bit better.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Think that sound will drive me nuts lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I kinda miss it lol... my ears don't though.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they grow out of it, even if you do give them the attention. dally did it until 3.5 months old, almost 4 months


----------

